# Tranquilizer Arrows



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bumpety bump bump


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

tranquilizer arrows? like with a syringe tip?


----------



## VFX_Fenix (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd think that such a thing would carry too much energy to be useful as a "safe" way to take an animal. I've never heard of such a thing myself. I have heard of using thumper tips to stun larger animals, but that's still in the realm of delivering a lot of trauma to a critter that you're trying to take alive and presumably release for some reason.


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

88 PS190 said:


> tranquilizer arrows? like with a syringe tip?


Perhaps. I'm not even sure my self how they would work. Just wondering if they even exist. Owell, if not maybe I'll have to imporvise :mg:


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt if anything like that exists. Why would you want something like that anyway? It is illegal in my state to use any type of tranquilizer or poison on the head of an arrow. Better check your game laws. You could be asking for big trouble.


----------



## wiley-14 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Chemical arrow head*

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4463953.html
I think they were used for hunting in Mississippi? in the early'60s


----------



## dtgiacomini (Mar 15, 2007)

they do exist, i was watching a show on the hunting channel earlier this year. This guy was in africa and first killed a female lion. Then his next hunt was for a rhino...but it was a catch and release if you will. The outfitters that he used was unable to kill the rhino's but once a year they could allow someone to shoot them this way. I have no idea where one could be bought though. Good Luck.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i guess you didnt hear about the wolrd hunting association. they pretended to have hunting tournaments, pretty much like catch and release, with tranquilizing arrows. they would shoot a deer, measure it, score it, and release it....


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

They are used in Mississippi to kill the deer before they get deep into those swamps . They are/were legal , maybe you can find info down there from the F+G.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Immobilization Tools*

I've seen such devices listed in wildlife biology catalogs along with other immobilization items, mostly for guns. I haven't looked at such catalogs for years now and am not sure where I'd start. You may want to enquire at your state wildlife biologist office or local zoo. Alternately, try searching on wildlife immobiliztion tools. Let me know if all else fails and I'll ask a local wildlife biologist for you who does some immobilization work on bears and wolves. All zoos use these things so they can provide health care for their animals.


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> I've seen such devices listed in wildlife biology catalogs along with other immobilization items, mostly for guns. I haven't looked at such catalogs for years now and am not sure where I'd start. You may want to enquire at your state wildlife biologist office or local zoo. Alternately, try searching on wildlife immobiliztion tools. Let me know if all else fails and I'll ask a local wildlife biologist for you who does some immobilization work on bears and wolves. All zoos use these things so they can provide health care for their animals.


Cool. Thanks for the help! Checking with my local zoo actually sounds like a lavish idea. I may just do that.

Specifically, I need something to put down a wild mountain lion. (Just for anyone who was wondering). Their an endagered species though, hence I would rather be able to capture it, and perhaps put it in a zoo


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

If you're thinking of a wild animal, best check with local fish & game first. They might even do it for you or at least loan you the equipment. Is trapping a possibility? I use to qualify wildlife biologists to use immobilization guns and they're not easy to shoot and hit well with due to high trajectory. I have never handled the bow and arrow setups but have seen them in catalogs. The the primary concern with immobilization equipment is the drugs. The ones I'm aware of are incredably dangerous to both animal and man and must be treated with utmost care. I believe this is one of the reasons that the pod was illegalized. It was just too easy to kill yourself with them, even with a minor cut. I still know a few wildlife biologists that do immobilizations if you need to chat with someone. You don't have any info in your name but they must do some immobilization in your state and it may be better to get a trained state or fed sort to do the dirty work. Just a thought. I'd be interested in hearing how you do. Good luck!


----------

